# mittel/kleiner Teich



## Winterflower (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo  liebe Leute! 
 Die L-Form des Teiches haben wir nun doch verworfen und uns erstmal für  eine Teichschale entschieden! 2,40x1,40 x65 =) füllt fast die eine beetseite unseres Gartens aus! Ab heute wird gebuddelt werde dann auch fleißig Bilder hochladen =)  nun noch ein paar frägchen an die "alten" Hasen :
hab mir videos angesehen muss ich bei Lehmboden unbedingt eine sandschicht unter die schale machen?
ich wollte um den schwarzen Rand zuverstecken so eine  steinchenfolie einsetzen , geht das? 
und erstmal meine letzte frage  wieviele pflanzen u was für eine technik  brauche ich im Teich, da sollen vllt so maximal 5 goldfische rein (hoffe meine Katzen denken nicht , mhm lecker futter ^^   ) 

Danke und wünsche euch einen schönen Tag !


----------



## Tanny (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Winterflower, 

auch wenn ich von Fischen nicht viel verstehe - ich schätze mal, dass 
die Teichschale bei den Maßen ca. 1000 Liter Wasservolumen hat. 

Ich würde meinen, dass das für Goldfische auch angesichts ihrer Vermehrungsfreude 
deutlich zu klein ist - abgesehen davon, dass sie bei so einem kleinen Gewässer vermutlich 
jedes Lebewesen, was sich sonst im Wasser ansiedeln will, vernichten werden. 

Hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt, wenn es Fische sein sollen, evtl. einen kleinen Schwarm 
Goldelritzen zu nehmen?

  


Die sind genau so schön, wie Goldfische, aber kleiner und sie vernichten nicht alles andere. 

Außerdem dürfte Deine Katze mit den Elritzen ein Problem haben 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Winterflower (2. Mai 2016)

oh das ist auch ne idee, Tanny =)  wusste net  das sich goldfische wie mäuse explosionsartig vermehren =) man lernt ja gern dazu =)


----------



## Tanny (2. Mai 2016)

wenn Du die Elritzen nicht fütterst, werden sie sich von der Population her 
nach meinen Beobachtungen an die Teichgröße anpassen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mariohbs (2. Mai 2016)

Hi,

also für Goldfische ist die Schale zu klein - musste das leider mangels "Hören wollen" auch lernen. Eigentlich eher gar keine Fische oder halt ein paar kleine wie oben geschrieben. Ob die bei der Tiefe der Schale aber über den Winter kommen bleibt abzuwarten. Ich würde eher dazu tendieren keine Fische rein, nur Pflanzen und was sich selbst so ansiedelt. Dann brauchst auch keinen Filter. 

Ich hatte an meiner Teichschale nen Oase Filtomatic CW 4000 (glaub so hieß der) dran - eigentlich dann nur wegen den Goldies. 

Sand solltet ihr auch bei Lehmboden drunter machen. Er dient hauptsächlich dem Ausrichten des Beckens. Das muss ja nicht nur Gerade stehen sondern vor allem auf voll-flächig Aufliegen, da sonst die Gefahr von Rissen besteht. Meins hat sich mit der Zeit verzogen, da ich wohl auch nicht sooo genau gearbeitet habe wie es notwendig gewesen wäre. Alles in allem muss ich sagen, der Folienteich ging besser als die Teichschale 

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Teich4You (2. Mai 2016)

Etwas Sand darunter wäre gut, weil man nie so genau graben kann wie die Teichschalenform. Somit könnte man die Lücken darunter dann etwas stopfen, so das die Schale relativ plan, also waagerecht, auf dem Boden sitzt. 

Habe jetzt nicht genau verstanden ob die Schale schon gekauft ist, aber würde ich PVC Folie empfehlen, da es einfach flexibler ist was die Form angeht. Für paar Goldfische über den Winter zu bringen sollte man dann doch Richtung 1m Tiefe gehen und 2.000-4.000 Liter anpeilen. Vermehren tun sie sich wirklich schnell.


----------



## Winterflower (2. Mai 2016)

Die  Schale ist schon gekauft...   weil wir nur einen kleinen garten zur verfügung haben  die schale  füllt ein beet fast komplett aus =)  mein vater  hat iwie ne schale die viel kleiner ist ka was der für fische drin hat die überleben den winter (ca 45cm tief)  Gut dann holen wir morgen noch sand =) schale wird morgen geliefert haben heute erstmal  noch eine alte fliederwurzel (ca 30 jahre alt) ausgegraben >-<  aber  wir haben glück der lehm ist noch feucht ! =)
 das erste bild ist vllt ausm  märz  -> 

das ist von eben ohne wurzel    zum Rasen wollen wir noch ne mauer wegen schatten setzen  und zum nachbarn  bambus  auch wegen schatten =)


----------



## Winterflower (3. Mai 2016)

hallo  wollte euch ein update geben =) da das wetter heute doch noch nett wurde  haben wir mit dem aushub begonnen  morgen wollen wir füllen  und schlämmen =)    durch das blöde wetter am vormittag  haben wir  für außen schon bambus gekauft =)         

so nu meine frage wenn  ich morgen fülle  wieviele pflanzen dürfen in den teich? =)


----------



## Tanny (3. Mai 2016)

da ward Ihr aber fleissig 

Gegenfrage: wieviele Pflanzen habt Ihr? 

Für den Start können es gar nicht genug Pflanzen sein - und zwar *ganz besonders 
Unterwasserpflanzen.*

Wenn Dein Teich sich "eingelaufen" hat, dann wirst Du sehen, welche Pflanzen sich super wohl fühlen (und dann ständig gebändigt werden müssen) und welche Pflanzen sich verabschieden.

Fische solltest Du allerdings erst nach einigen Wochen einsetzen, wenn der Teich sich
"eingespielt" hat, also ein gesundes Microklima entstanden ist.

Habt Ihr beim Bambus drauf geachtet, dass es keiner ist, der Rhizomen bildet?

Andernfalls werdet Ihr in Kürze in einem Bambuswald leben - er wuchert dann wie Unkraut.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Winterflower (3. Mai 2016)

noch hab  ich keine teichpflanzen! =)   wollte 1 kupfer seerose  u iwie  fürn sumpfbereich was  asisatisch angehauchtes    fische werden noch warten müssen ( der bambus wird der schatten spender =)   okay  so ca 20 pflanzen oder eher mehr?  der bambus heißt simba   keine ahnung ^^ werdne wir sehen soll unten ans ende u etwas zur rechten seite =)


----------



## Tanny (3. Mai 2016)

Ich würd auf jeden Fall erst einmal satt Schwimm- und Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen. 
(Krebsscheren, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt etc. )

Viele gibt es im Gartencenter in so wassergefüllten Bechern - die kippst Du einfach in den Teich. 

Bei meinen Tümpeln hat das Wunder gewirkt. 

Ansonsten: __ Sumpfdotterblume - blüht jetzt schon, ist wunderschön und sie ist wuchsfeudig 

Sicher kommen da noch mehr Ratschläge von bewanderterer Seite.......
...ich habe das bei meinen Tümpeln ja eher "nach Gefühl" damals gemacht 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo "Winterblume",
auch ich wünsche Dir viel Freude mit Deinem Teich! Da er nicht riesig ist, würde ich bei den Pflanzen auf keinen Fall irgend einen __ Rohrkolben (auch nicht Typhus minima), und erst recht nicht __ Schilf oder __ Rohrglanzgras einpflanzen, ebenso nicht den "Schachtelhalm".
Es gibt sehr schöne __ Seggen (Carex), die unterschiedlich hoch sind (Carex flava z. B. nur 15 cm; die blüht sehr früh im April; die Morgensternsegge im Sommer, und wuchert nicht, __ Wollgras finde ich toll). Ebenso gibt es einige __ Binsen, die sich ein wenig zurückhalten, selbst die blaugrüne (Juncus) braucht eine Weile zur vollen Größe. Von den Binsen gibt es erstaunlich viele Formen nur mit runden und kantigen Stängeln, aber auch welche mit grasartigen Blättern (wie bei den Riedgräsern).
Das oben genannte wächst bis in die leichte Flachzone (<-30 cm). An Blütenpflanzen für die gleiche Stufe, oder bis -60 cm gibt es die __ Schwanenblume, __ Hechtkraut (wobei das Riesenhechtkraut die schönere Blüte hat), Pfeilblätter und __ Froschlöffel. An UW-Pflanzen gibt es viel schöne; __ Wasserhahnenfuß ist leider ein wenig anspruchsvoll, __ Wasserähre, __ Krebsschere, u.v. a. m. Die __ Wasserpest würde ich eher nicht empfehlen.
Für flache Zonen über oder knapp unter Wasser gibt es noch viele interessante Pflanzen, die man auch im Garten daneben kultivieren kann (so es dort nicht zu trocken ist), wie z. B. __ Blutweiderich, __ Wasserdost (ist recht vermehrungsfreudig und wird recht groß) und noch viele kleine schöne Pflanzen. Schau' doch mal bei Werners Seite oder NG vorbei, auch im Baumarkt/Gartenmarkt gibt es schon einiges (nur leider recht austauschbar). Hier im Flohmarkt kannst Du auch fündig werden.


----------



## Winterflower (3. Mai 2016)

ui vielen dank für die tollen tips   die __ wasserpest hätte ich so auch nicht genommen ( kenn das von blühenden gewässern)  werde morgen mal die ansäßigen baumärkte durchstöbern ( online bei obi ne schöne  kurpfer teichrose und japanische lilie gesehen  mal schauen was es wird halte euch auf dem laufendem =)


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Mai 2016)

Winterflower schrieb:


> morgen wollen wir füllen und schlämmen


Hallöle 
Nur mal dran denken , beim einschlämmen auch Wasser in die Teichschale machen ! Sonst benimmt sie sich wie ein Boot ! Wenn ihr erst die Schale füllt , kann sie sich verwinden ( verziehen )! Es muss sich immer die Waage halten ! 
Grosse Schattenpflanzen setze neben ( hinter ) den Teich ! Für den Rand wären da noch Sumpfvergissmeinnicht ( lauter kleine blauen Blüten ) , __ Bachbunge !


----------



## Winterflower (3. Mai 2016)

ja zum rasen hin ist für mich hinter dem teich =) u eben nach rechts zum nachbarn hin =)   ui danke   jaa  das hab ich mir schon gedacht =) haben auch nur genug aushub über  bissle was in teich nen bissle  mit sand untern teich =)  u dann ab in baumarkt


----------



## jule (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo und auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen! 

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg für morgen.  Kurz noch als Tip - bei Aldi Süd gab es gerade Teichpflanzen (auf vielen davon stand "auch für Miniteiche und Schalen geeignet") Ich weiß nicht ob das im Norden dann zeitgleich kommt. Ich hab letztes Jahr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht...


----------



## Ansaj (3. Mai 2016)

Winterflower schrieb:


> fische werden noch warten müssen



Hallo,
an was für Fisch hattest du denn gedacht? 
Ich würde den Teich ja angesichts des geringen Volumens und Tiefe ganz ohne Fischbesatz fahren und einen schönen Insekten/Amphibien/Pflanzen-Teich lassen. 
Wenn es doch unbedingt Fische sein sollen, frage vorher lieber hier nach, mache dir Gedanken um die Filterung und lasse den Teich vorher mehrere Wochen, besser Monate ruhen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Winterflower (4. Mai 2016)

danke für den tipp jule =)  aber leider waren die montag auch hier im angebot werden mal guggn obs noch reste gibt :/ 

Ansaj hatte an die von tanny vorgeschlagenen Goldelritzen  gedacht für goldis ist ja er zu klein =) und bis dahin hats eben auch noch zeit =)


----------



## Ansaj (4. Mai 2016)

Ja, für Goldfische ist er definitiv zu klein.
Ich persönlich würde wie gesagt gar keine Fische einsetzen. Aus dem Gefühl heraus wäre mir der Teich auch für Elritzen zu klein. Aber vielleicht melden sich da ja noch Forianer, die sich besser mit Elritzen auskennen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tanny (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ansaj, 

ich habe Goldelritzen. 

Meine Fläche ist in den Tümpeln sicher größer. 
Aber die allertiefste Stelle - und die ist höchstens 
ca 20 x 20 cm groß, ist 60 cm tief. 

Der größte Teil der Fläche ist so flach, dss man mit Gummistiefeletten durchwaten kann. 

Ich hatte anfangs mal eine handvoll Goldelritzen drin - jetzt sind es mehrere, große Schwärme
(alles ohne Futter und ohne Technik). 

Sie scheinen sich da pudelwohl zu fühlen und sie haben alle Winter überlebt - auch die, wo 
sogar die Pferde auf dem Eis rumspaziert sind. 

Insofern würde ich denken, ohne Fütterung wird ein Elritzenschwarm mit so einer "großen"  Teichwanne 
zurecht kommen und sich was die Schwarmgröße anbelangt, an die Gegebenheiten anpassen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2016)

Moin,

vor vielen  Jahren fing ich auch mal mit so einer Schüssel und __ Moderlieschen an. Ich würde es nicht wieder machen. Die armen Fische sind im Dauerstress, weil sie nicht genug Ausweichmöglichkeiten haben. Jedesmal, wenn jemand den Kopf über den Teich steckt, um zu schauen, haben das Gefühl, der Fressfeind nimmt Maß. Das gilt für alle Fischchen, die gerne an der Oberfläche herumflitzen. Also Moderlieschen, Goldelritzen, Notropis etc. Als ich meinen jetzigen Teich gebaut hatte und die kleinen umgezogen sind, konnte ich den Unterschied ganz deutlich erkennen. Sie waren wesentlich entspannter und gelassener und kaum noch so schreckhaft, wie vorher.
Deshalb ganz klares "Nein" zu Fischen in kleinen Fertigteichen.


----------



## Winterflower (4. Mai 2016)

so eingesetzt ist er... vorm einschlämmen stand er grade     hoffe er sinkt noch etwas nach zum rasen hin 
die see rose ist schon versenkt....  hab noch 4  pflanzen von aldi gekauft iwie  so 2  gräser u  2 mal blüten.....  =)  naja   so oft stecken wir da den kopf eher net rüber man kann von der terasse  entspannt guggn =)


----------



## Tanny (4. Mai 2016)

Da solltest Du aber unbedingt gleich noch provisorisch einen Ast oder soetwas über 
die Kante reinlegen, damit __ Frösche, __ Molche, Vögel, Igel etc. - alles, was da so reinfallen kann 
und über die glatte Kante nicht wieder raus kommt, nicht ertrinkt.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Winterflower (4. Mai 2016)

danke  für den tip kirstin =)


----------



## Winterflower (5. Mai 2016)

hallo ihr lieben....  werde  heute nochmal wasser ablassen  u  nochmal neu graben müssen   er ist nämlich zum rasen leider etwas schief >-<  glaub mein freund  haut mich noch   aber ich denke wenn wirs so lassen würden würden wir uns nur ärgern ....  oder was denkt ihr? sind genau 2 cm


----------



## Tanny (5. Mai 2016)

Ich würde es dann auch nochmal neu machen - wenn es Dir jetzt schon ins Auge sticht und stört, 
dann wirst Du keine ruhige Minute haben, wenn Du später an Deinem Teich sitzt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Mai 2016)

Jupp ! Neu machen ! 
Ist für den Vatertag das Richtige 
Hatte damals meine Teichschale bei strömenden Regen am Vatertag gemacht !


----------



## Winterflower (5. Mai 2016)

danke ihr lieben =) zum glück scheint heute die sonne =)  u wir haben auch noch  hilfe der kumpel meines schatzes packt mit an


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Mai 2016)

Winterflower schrieb:


> danke ihr lieben =) zum glück scheint heute die sonne =)  u wir haben auch noch  hilfe der kumpel meines schatzes packt mit an



Vatertag!!! dann gebe den Jungs aber nichts alkoholisches zu trinken, sonst wird es wieder schief.


----------



## Winterflower (5. Mai 2016)

so geschafft er sitzt nur tiefer ist immer noch leicht schief aber das sieht nimmer so schlimm aus   ^^  glücklich u kaputt -> morgen kommen die schönheitsarbeiten
haben die jungs auch net bekommen =)


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Mai 2016)

Winterflower schrieb:


> haben die jungs auch net bekommen =)


Frechheit !!! Haben Sie sich doch wohl verdient !


----------



## Winterflower (5. Mai 2016)

ja das  haben sie  auch wenn sie  die cola des bieres vorziehen


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Mai 2016)

Winterflower schrieb:


> cola


------Wiskey !
 ------Wodka !
 Das wird schon ------wenn Sie grösser sind !


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2016)

Winterflower schrieb:


> sind genau 2 cm


Gut das du es gemacht hast. Du würdest es immer wieder sehen und dich Ärgern.


----------



## Winterflower (6. Mai 2016)

@Andre    ne  meiner hat früher viel getrunken u silvester saß er da so ab morgen trink ich nix mehr   ich hab ihn angeguckt wien auto    u er ziehts  auch durch   mir wäre es ja lieb wenn er das mit den zigaretten machen würde aber eine sünde braucht der mann


----------



## Winterflower (9. Mai 2016)

sooo jetzt ist der bau erstmal abgeschloßen =) nu gehts auch die suche nach  ner pumpe mit filter u ja =)   teich hat ca von 10-19 h sonne

katzen fühlen sich auch ganz wohl =)


----------



## Winterflower (16. Mai 2016)

hallöchen ihr lieben =)   mein teich ist super klar nach dem regen =) u meine katzen lieben es daraus zutrinken   Meine Teichrose hat heute ihr erstes Blatt an die oberfläche geschafft =) u trotz regen muss ich wegen dem wind bald wieder nachfüllen  

Hoffe Ihr habt  schöne pfingsttage =)  
und ein fräglein hat sich eingeschlichen  lieber etwas mehr geld für pumpe u filter ausgeben? oder tuts auch no name? =)


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2016)

Bei dem Teichlein reicht doch ein kleiner Filter, den man halb eingraben kann. Wenn der Teich 1000 l hat, nimmste einen wo 3000 Liter draufsteht, dann passt das. Wenn Du auf Fische verzichtest, reichen aber ordentlich Pflanzen und vielleicht ein kleines Wasserspiel fürs Auge und um die Mückenlarven zu ärgern völlig.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Wenn du Christines Vorschlag annimmst, keine Fische in so einem kleinen Becken zu halten, den ich auch befürworte und unterschreibe, brauchst du auch keine Pumpe und Filter. Nimm die gesparten Euros für schöne Pflanzen.
Klares Wasser wird durch viele Pflanzen sicher gestellt.
Du solltest sie aber ohne vorgedüngte Teicherde einsetzen, sondern nur ihn lehmhaltigen Sand (Spielkastensand der Sandkisten). Am besten auch die Erde von den gekauften Pflanzen abspülen und wurzelnackt in den Sand einsetzen.
Dieses Prozedere deshalb, weil die Wurzeln die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen sollen und nicht aus der vorgedüngten Teicherde. Damit entziehst du den Algen ihre Nahrung.
Nachteil: die Pflanzen brauchen länger um Größe zu erreichen. Dafür hat man keine Algen und klares Wasser.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Winterflower (16. Mai 2016)

wollt  so im august  ein paar goldelritzen reinsetzen   sonst ah okay =) hab  etwas substrat in die körbchen getan =)  ah das mal spielkastensand nehmen kann wusste ich gar nicht =)


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2016)

Winterflower schrieb:


> oder tuts auch no name? =)


Tut es auch...viellleicht einmal hier fragen. Zu den Pumpen gibt es hier auch Beiträge. SunSun scheint gut zu sein wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------

